
U.S. is still the best country for immigrants - rm2904
https://mittalrohit.com/u-s-is-still-the-best-country-for-immigrants-c074c50388b7
======
Broken_Hippo
This is dated January 18th.

Considering everything that has happened, I wholeheartedly disagree. Even
though some immigrants will fare better (especially white immigrants from
Canada or Eastern Europe), I'd not recommend it because entire populations -
anyone that could pass as latino or arab - could easily have a difficult time.

~~~
PopsiclePete
Eastern European immigrant here.

Lots of people are telling me "not to worry" since I'm not brown and/or
Muslim, but it's hard not to worry about the future direction of this country.
I'm seeing some really familiar, troubling signs - a way of thinking in people
- that I was hoping I'd never see here.

The amount of irreparable damage to America's _soft power_ \- it's reputation
and image - that Trump has done is hard to quantify, but it's pretty "yuge".
At this point, I can't honestly recommend this country to any other potential
immigrants/friends - I'd say Canada, Australia, or even Germany if you can
swing it, are better bets at this point - more urban overall, more
cosmopolitan, and more likely to have seen others like you and not be scared
of you.

I can't believe how quickly the fly-over (hate that term) states became
frightened and closed-off - it's really a different country compared to what
it was in the late 90's when I first came here.

~~~
Broken_Hippo
You are absolutely correct, and it is my fault.

I seriously got my directions mixed up: I truly meant western Europe. Serious
fault of mine - I mix up right and left as well - it doesn't help that I'm an
immigrant myself, American living in Norway, and I automatically assume all of
Europe is East. I'd edit the post, but it is far past the time.

You are absolutely correct on your assessment. The further towards Russia or
the middle east you go, the harder it is to make it.

Heck, I don't want to go back at this point, especially if I happen to have a
tan... because I defnitely _look_ arab then, and I'm a citizen.

------
leovonl
Sorry if I offend anyone, but this text is utter crap.

There's a bunch of anecdotal evidence (experience which varies a lot depending
on your particular conditions), over-generalization (please, England? it's the
worst visa system, of course you had trouble with them) and the text leaves me
with the feeling that he didn't planned any of this.

"Now that I'm on the UK let's see how the visa goes..".

In fact, if you look at this guy's Linkedin profile, that impression really
seems to match reality.

Last, but not least, USA may not that restrictive to enter in a _non-
immigrant_ high skilled visa - the same way as Canada and a lot of European
countries. Immigration, OTOH, is a whole different thing.

------
tornadoboy55
> They use and adopt new products much faster than people in other countries,
> new trends start here, they are not shy of moving on to something better.

Nope. Just nope. Doubtfully on a personal level (Music streaming spread in
Europe first with Spotify, for example), but infrastructure-wise the USA is so
far behind it isn't even funny. The internet lines suck. The traffic light
systems suck. The sewage and water system suck. In-house tech is decades
behind Europe (most house furnaces are still the unmodulated on-off type
ffs!).

> U.S. has people from almost every country in the world. Most big cities are
> filled with immigrants. New York City is a prime example of that. It has
> people from 180 countries and people speak more than 800 languages in the 5
> boroughs. This is unprecedented compare to any other country in the world.
> The most important part is that with such a high concentration of
> immigrants, people are more accepting of new cultures.

Again, no. Amsterdam has people of a 180 nationalities, for example. Also,
because Europe is such a blanket of different countries (= different cultures)
we've had to deal with 'new cultures' since before the USA existed.
Furthermore, Europe has been (and is) socially more progressive for a very
long time. We've had gay marriage much earlier. Drug use has been
decriminalized for decades. Prison is rehabilitative instead of punitive.

All this article is basically an immigrant who feels like an American saying
'America, fuck yeah!', whilst not doing a modicum of research (the Amsterdam
fact is easily Googleable).

~~~
leovonl
He's comparing Reading/UK and Bochum/DE with those areas in the USA. "Oh wow
USA is so cosmopolitan" /facepalm

Also, he's essentially mistaking immigration and work visas.

Just the fact that he got surprised by the UK tier visa system already tells a
lot. 15 minutes of reading the gov.uk website and anyone can find out if
qualifications are met and what needs to be done.

